# New EOS-1 Camera Information [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 20, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/new-eos-1-information-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/new-eos-1-information-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Not an EOS-1D X upgrade


</strong>Over at <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_1D_Xs.html" target="_blank">NL</a> they’re being told to expect a new EOS-1 camera for Photokina in 2014. With <a href="http://nikonrumors.com/2013/12/19/nikon-rumors-what-to-expect-in-the-next-two-months.aspx/#more-68014">Nikon perhaps readying a high megapixel D4X</a> in time for the Olympics, Canon is apparently (finally) ready to enter the high megapixel professional space. The camera won’t be the fabled “EOS 3D”.</p>
<p>This new EOS-1 camera will be not be “dual pixel”, that and other new features will be saved for the successor to the EOS-1D X.</p>
<p>Lenses for the new camera touting resolution and image quality will be announced in the months surrounding this new EOS-1 series body.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_1D_Xs.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## SDsc0rch (Dec 20, 2013)

do. not. want.

i could give a rip about the "megapixels war"

i shoot sports/action as well as night/long-exposure/highISO environments - the 1DX is *fast* and has awesome high ISO performance (given to it by, i'm told, the LOWER pixel count and thus "larger" individual pixel size)

so.. my initial reaction to a high megapixel sensor in the next pro body: probably not my cup of tea


----------



## dufflover (Dec 20, 2013)

So what are you whinging about? LOL. 1D-X for action. Another 1D-type for high resolution. At least the choice is there unlike their crop space which is stuck sensor wise.

Funny how this rumour reads like Canon only releasing stuff to respond to the competition. So the sooner Nikon brings out a D300 replacement, the better for us 7DII-type camera wanters!


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm with you. Wouldn't mind a few more mpx's, but not interested in ton's more. Would like more DR (please no flame wars), but keep high fps, and excellent high ISO performance. Interested to see what the "new features" will bring, and how the Dual pixels will fit in.

scott



SDsc0rch said:


> do. not. want.
> 
> i could give a rip about the "megapixels war"
> 
> ...


----------



## takesome1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Maybe I want to much, but we should stop thinking we need to give up one thing for the other.

I would like to see more DR, less higher ISO noise, more MP and a fast frame rate.
Plus I want it to have a silent mode so it doesn't scare off my wildlife.


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2013)

All I want is a 5DMkIV (with the same megapixels) with 2 stops improved ISO and at least 2 stops improved DR. 

OK: 1. I know I am off topic 2. I am dreaming 3. I could not resist the temptation to post this ;D

Seriously now, I believe Canon should advance their sensor technology (even a little) before attempting a big megapixel increase. This is series 1 after all. IQ has to be really good.


----------



## Moulyneau (Dec 20, 2013)

Whether future buyer or not, its always interesting to see new tech stuff coming up.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Dec 20, 2013)

Well, we're talking September when it will be shown. Plenty of time to stir up rumors ;D

I just hope it's not a 'nice update' to the 1DS MKIII. It's got to kick ass. Resolution is good. But tonal-range has to be dramatically improved. There's just no reason not to expect that.


----------



## sb in ak (Dec 20, 2013)

I mostly want to see ever better ISO, more DR, and I'll take a few more MPs if they aren't at the expense of those things. A 1D series body will be beyond my budget though. And beyond what I really want to carry most of the time anyway.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 20, 2013)

I remember the price if the 1ds3 at launch... This won't come cheap, at around 10k, guessing of course, it won't be interesting for me for anything else than to see what Canon can do tech wise. All more mp's does for me is make the camera worse.


----------



## Eldar (Dec 20, 2013)

I am sure we can expect a very potent sensor in this camera. I believe Canon has been working on this for a long time, but been waiting to release it. I would be very surprised if they came out with just a tiny step on the evolution ladder from a 1DsIII or the 1DX.
I am really looking forward to a really high resolution, high DR body, to complement the 1DX, which I am sure will be my preferred action and low light body also after this new one comes along.


----------



## DaveMiko (Dec 20, 2013)

My 1DX has got it all, as far as I'm concerned, so, I guess, I'll look at the new lenses that will be announced.


----------



## traveller (Dec 20, 2013)

Why are people always whining about megapixel counts and noise? Have they not heard about downsampling? The real tradeoff is between resolution and shooting speed, not noise. Your choice if this rumour come true is simple: want to print really big? Choose the 1D Xs; want to shoot really fast? Choose the 1D X.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Dec 20, 2013)

dufflover said:


> So what are you whinging about? LOL. 1D-X for action. Another 1D-type for high resolution. At least the choice is there unlike their crop space which is stuck sensor wise.
> 
> Funny how this rumour reads like Canon only releasing stuff to respond to the competition. So the sooner Nikon brings out a D300 replacement, the better for us 7DII-type camera wanters!



And there is is irony....the 1Dx was to unify the two 1D ranges...the 1DIII and 1DsIII into a single body and a single range....but the 1DX came out at the price point of the old 1Ds range....if the 1DX proves to be nothing more than a full frame 1D series...then how much will Canon charge for their 1Ds replacement? Silly money I guess. 
The wheels on the bus seem to go round and round...with two top end 1D series cameras, one for speed and the other optimised for resolution. It's easy to see the same split happening with the 5D4 / 6DII cameras as well. With the 70D being such strong specs, there is only one way for the 7DII to go spec wise...upwards.


----------



## traveller (Dec 20, 2013)

GMCPhotographics said:


> And there is is irony....the 1Dx was to unify the two 1D ranges...the 1DIII and 1DsIII into a single body and a single range....but the 1DX came out at the price point of the old 1Ds range....if the 1DX proves to be nothing more than a full frame 1D series...then how much will Canon charge for their 1Ds replacement? Silly money I guess...



+1 

Whether Canon were genuinely intending the 1D X to replace both digital 1-series lines, or whether this was just FUD whilst they developed a high-res sensor for a 1Ds MkIII replacement, the outcome will be the same! (assuming this rumour is correct). With the talk of a Pentax 645D MkII, I'm not sure that there's quite as much headroom above the 1D X as there otherwise might have been, nevertheless I think it's safe to assume at least a $£€1000 premium.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Dec 20, 2013)

The 1DX is a GREAT camera. I drooled over it via the youtube video and a Canon rep demo'ing it. I too bought into 'the unification of the 1-series'. It sort of makes sense.

But as a fashion and portrait photographer, I'm more interested in dynamic range vs. speed. And at the end of the day and looking at images, it doesn't offer any improvement over my 5DMKII. I think the 1DX is a big jump for sports/action photographers. But fashion and portrait? Nada.


----------



## RGF (Dec 23, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> I'm with you. Wouldn't mind a few more mpx's, but not interested in ton's more. Would like more DR (please no flame wars), but keep high fps, and excellent high ISO performance. Interested to see what the "new features" will bring, and how the Dual pixels will fit in.
> 
> scott



Like to have a 1D"x" with an APS-C sensor. Granted I will lose 1-2 stops of noise/DR, but w/ 200-400 (320-640) that would be great wildlife / safari lens.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2013)

takesome1 said:


> Maybe I want to much, but we should stop thinking we need to give up one thing for the other.
> 
> I would like to see more DR, less higher ISO noise, more MP and a fast frame rate.
> Plus I want it to have a silent mode so it doesn't scare off my wildlife.


 
Its always a trade off, Designers design to a certain price point and each new feature is priced. More bandwidth = faster processor = more power usage = larger battery = new battery charger = more heat dissipation and cooling issues ... the list goes on.


----------



## ronderick (Dec 25, 2013)

Why is it that I'm getting this feeling Canon went out of its way to integrate the Eos 1D and 1Ds series into the 1 DX, and now everything is going back to the D and Ds format again?


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 25, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>This new EOS-1 camera will be not be “dual pixel”, that and other new features will be saved for the successor to the EOS-1D X.</p>



Then I'll wait for the dual-pixel version. High resolution should not preclude usable focusing in live-view mode. It's worth waiting for one that can do both. I'm fed up with buying camera bodies that include half the features I want, forcing me to choose between two substandard choices. I expect the top model of any product to be *full-featured*, containing everything that's available in any of the lower models. Any departure from that is a serious design failure.

As the Dalai Lama said to the New York hot dog vendor, make me one with everything.

Until then, I'll stick with my 6D, and swear at the autofocus while giggling with glee at the GPS and the ease of tossing photos onto Facebook.


----------



## sanj (Jan 12, 2014)

Eldar said:


> I am sure we can expect a very potent sensor in this camera. I believe Canon has been working on this for a long time, but been waiting to release it. I would be very surprised if they came out with just a tiny step on the evolution ladder from a 1DsIII or the 1DX.
> I am really looking forward to a really high resolution, high DR body, to complement the 1DX, which I am sure will be my preferred action and low light body also after this new one comes along.



History points us to other direction I think. It has mostly been 'small increments'


----------



## sanj (Jan 12, 2014)

RGomezPhotos said:


> The 1DX is a GREAT camera. I drooled over it via the youtube video and a Canon rep demo'ing it. I too bought into 'the unification of the 1-series'. It sort of makes sense.
> 
> But as a fashion and portrait photographer, I'm more interested in dynamic range vs. speed. And at the end of the day and looking at images, it doesn't offer any improvement over my 5DMKII. I think the 1DX is a big jump for sports/action photographers. But fashion and portrait? Nada.



There are lots like you...


----------



## Eldar (Jan 12, 2014)

sanj said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure we can expect a very potent sensor in this camera. I believe Canon has been working on this for a long time, but been waiting to release it. I would be very surprised if they came out with just a tiny step on the evolution ladder from a 1DsIII or the 1DX.
> ...


I Think you are right, but I Hope I'm right


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> I expect the top model of any product to be *full-featured*, containing everything that's available in any of the lower models. Any departure from that is a serious design failure.
> 
> As the Dalai Lama said to the New York hot dog vendor, make me one with everything.



I guess you'll never buy one, then. The 1-series bodies don't include a green square/full auto mode, nor do they have an IR receiver for the RC-# remotes. The lowliest xxxxD has both of those features.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't get this. Is this post saying that they are continuing to split the 1D product line? I thought the 1DX was created to be the camera that could do it all, so wouldn't it make sense to just upgrade the 1DX?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 15, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> I don't get this. Is this post saying that they are continuing to split the 1D product line? I thought the 1DX was created to be the camera that could do it all, so wouldn't it make sense to just upgrade the 1DX?



In my opinion, the 1Dx was a response to Nikon's professional line of bodies. Up until then Nikon's professional, high-fps cameras were full frame, whereas Canon's offerings were APS-H. Canon's storyline was that they were unifying the 1-series bodies but high-res is desirable for different applications. So the 1Dx is not a true replacement for the 1Ds-III. A true 1Ds-III replacement would have been a Full-frame 6fps, 28-32Mpx body. The 5D-III meets these specs (except for the much talked about Mpx count) and it's obviously also not in a 1-series chassis. 

Anyway, my 1Ds-III keeps chugging along and will continue working until its true successor is released... Hopefully that'll be some day soon.


----------



## RGF (Jan 20, 2014)

ronderick said:


> Why is it that I'm getting this feeling Canon went out of its way to integrate the Eos 1D and 1Ds series into the 1 DX, and now everything is going back to the D and Ds format again?



I shoot long glass. I often put on a 1.4 on my 600 and occasionally 2x. If I could get a 1D-series body with an APS-H sensor that would reduce the angle of view so that my 600 would appear close to 800 on a full frame camera. I could skip the 1.4. If I could get a 1D-series body with an APS-C sensor that would ... close to 1000mm. WOW. My 200-400 with the 1.4 would be 320-640. Add 1.4 and the long end becomes 900 (or so).

I like the 1D-series body, but want either (1) small sensor or (2) high enough resolution I could crop to 1.3 or 1.6 and still get a great (like I can now) 24x36 print.


----------



## RGF (Jan 20, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > I expect the top model of any product to be *full-featured*, containing everything that's available in any of the lower models. Any departure from that is a serious design failure.
> ...



You forget automatic HDR-mode from the 5D M3 to mention but one additional feature that the 1Dx does not include.


----------



## RGF (Jan 20, 2014)

wsmith96 said:


> I don't get this. Is this post saying that they are continuing to split the 1D product line? I thought the 1DX was created to be the camera that could do it all, so wouldn't it make sense to just upgrade the 1DX?



Marketing 101. Maximize profits by segmenting the market.

High FPS market
High DR / high MP market
Perhaps even small sensor or high mm (long lens) market

If you have 1 product that it all, it will be a compromise or it will be very expensive.

Think of cars: Porsche 911 vs Ford F150. Very different vehicles which go after different segments of the market


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 20, 2014)

RGF said:


> wsmith96 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get this. Is this post saying that they are continuing to split the 1D product line? I thought the 1DX was created to be the camera that could do it all, so wouldn't it make sense to just upgrade the 1DX?
> ...



It isn't even that, it is that one camera can't do it all. Back in the film days the 1VHS could, it suited pretty much every pro shooting 135 format. It had speed when you wanted it, it had resolution when you wanted it, and it had high iso or large DR when you wanted them. The tech has moved on to the stage where one digital camera can't cover the best of everything, sports and press shooters really don't want 30+MP, they want 12fps and super fast AF, many other pros do want 30+MP and don't give a fig for 12fps.

It seems to me the speed of processing is a bottleneck, you can choose high MP and lower fps, or the other way around. Most that prioritise fps don't prioritise MP, there is such a split in photographers needs that one camera just can't cover all the varied desires.


----------

